# Split Tube Research



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Alright guys. I'm trying to do my research a little here. I don't know a whole lot about audio, but I'm going to educate myself before I start buying and building.

Here's what I want to do. My radiator is racked, so I need to do a split setup. I have a buddy who can do fiberglass, so I'm leaning towards that direction. I would like to run 4 speakers.

From what I've been reading on here, it seems like a lot of y'all are running SSL amp or Boss. I found these on amazon.
Amazon.com: Boss CX150 Chaos Exxtreme 2-Channel Power Amplifier: Car Electronics
Amazon.com: SSL F2.200 FORCE 200W, 2 Channel Power Amplifier: Marine Electronics
Amazon.com: MARINE POWER AMPLIFIER (2 CHANNEL; 100W X 2 MAX POWER @ 2ohm ; 50W X 2 RMS POWER @ 4ohm ; LOW PASS CROSSOVER 120HZ (FIXED); FUSE RATING: 1 X 7.5 AMPS; DIM: 1.75"H X 9"W X 5"D) (Catalog Category: CAR STEREO AMPS / MOBILE AUDIO, VIDEO & ACCESSORIES): Marine Electronics
with these speakers.
Amazon.com: Infinity Reference 612m 6.5-Inch 225-Watt High-Performance 2-Way Marine Loudspeaker (Pair): Car Electronics

If I want to run 4 speakers, do I need 2 amps? And what is everyone's thoughts on those amps above? Is there a better amp I could use? Space is my biggest restriction, though I may have more room if I'm doing fiberglass instead of tubes.

What other info do I need to be considering?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I am running 4 speakers on one amp. Im running a 500w motorcycle amp I got off ebay and 4 Kentwood 6.5 speakers. I like the Infinity speakers though. I used u bolts to attach it to the front rack and then used some bolts to bolt it to the radiator relocate (no zip ties). I haven't had a problem with it yet trying to come off.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Codeman350ss said:


> I am running 4 speakers on one amp. Im running a 500w motorcycle amp I got off ebay and 4 Kentwood 6.5 speakers. I like the Infinity speakers though. I used u bolts to attach it to the front rack and then used some bolts to bolt it to the radiator relocate (no zip ties). I haven't had a problem with it yet trying to come off.


So do you have the amp encased in anything? Is it just hanging out in the open?

Also thinking about this amp.
Amazon.com: JBL MA6004 4-Channel Full-Range Marine Amplifier: Car Electronics


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Amps go inside of the fiberglass behind the speaker


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I have mine inside the 6" pvc WYE. The amp I have is small. probably 1.5" thick x 3" wide x 5" long.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

*Saw this box on facebook*

I kind of like the design. No exposed wires going between the split setup. Maybe mount a LED bar on the front.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Yea that would work too.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Could maybe fit a bigger amp. 

Codeman, what brand amp your're running?


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm getting pretty overwhelmed in searching through all the available amps. Does anybody have any good suggestions for a 4 speaker system.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I got a motorcycle amp off ebay. Mitzu 500w. It was small is the main reason I got it. 
2CH 500W Power Motorcycle Audio Car ATV Scooter Golf Cart Amplifier MP3 Amp Red | eBay


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

this is what mine ended up being.


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

I run 1 ssl amp as in original post with 4 marine Pyle speakers with two y pipes as above. The amp overpowers the speakers. Was going to upgrade the speakers and possibly add another pair of speakers facing forward, but to do that I would add another amp in the other y pipe.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Rockford Fosgate PBR300X4 is what I'm using with Kicker Marine KM6LC speakers. Mounted the amp in a Pelican case between stock rad and steering stem, Found some nice 6.5" composite pro-box boxes for enclosures. I also got the Fusion RCA/Bluetooth dongle for bluetooth to Ipod.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

> I also got the Fusion RCA/Bluetooth dongle for bluetooth to Ipod.


^ Wut he said, bluetooth is the only way to go if your drive your audio system off your iphone, keep you phone safe in your pocket get a $10 bluetooth dongle off ebay and run that way, no need for all them wires!


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback guys. Someone on facebook was directing me to the rockford fosgate PBR300X4. Funny he mentioned putting it in a pelican case too. Thought y'all were the same people at first, but I think he is running rockford fosgate speakers instead of kicker.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

the 300x4 fits the pelican 1120 case so good it's not even funny. Room for bluetooth receiver on top of the amp, Moldex 4 pin plugs etc. I drilled holes to run the wires for the power and speakers and used silicone to seal them up.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How are you guys mounting your speakers with the amp in the pelican case?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I made aluminum plates with u-bolts to mount my boxes.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Adam, do you think you could post some pics of how you have everything mounted?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, I'm out of town right now but I'll be back friday night.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Found a few on my phone. 

the one with everything hooked up was just when I was testing before mounting. Everything has been heat shrinked and tucked nicely in the case.

All bulkheads in boxes and pelican case are silicone sealed.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks good Adam!!

No overheating issues with it in that tight of a confined space?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Nope, set your gains right and the amp will be very efficient and not overheat. Jammed for about 3 hours straight this last ride and didn't shut off once. It may get warm, but not to the point where it goes into protect. 

I did end up moving the amp however. The case itself was getting hot being that close to the front header. I moved it into the vacant area behind the rear brake light under the plastic. Had to re run wires of course but it was easy. Also, if you ever need key on power back there, the blue wire in the tail light harness has just that. I'll grab a picture if head over to storage today.


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

I actually just ordered the PBR300X2 amp and two Rockford fostgate 6.5's. I've been hearing good things about that amp. So, I just bit the bullet and went with it. I'm running one wye on the right side of the bike and an ammo can (dry box) on the other side.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That looks really good.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

browningbuck225 said:


> I actually just ordered the PBR300X2 amp and two Rockford fostgate 6.5's. I've been hearing good things about that amp. So, I just bit the bullet and went with it. I'm running one wye on the right side of the bike and an ammo can (dry box) on the other side.



You won't be disappointed, loving mine.

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

Picture of where I mounted amp.


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

They should push those 6.5's perfectly


----------

